# New Ford Puma



## Gordon87 (Mar 5, 2019)

Does the front look like a variant of a Tesla 3/Y - the front light signature and front non-grill area?

https://leftlanenews.com/ferrari/ford-resurrecting-puma-nameplate-in-2019/


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Nah, the Ford looks like a frog. The Model 3 looks like a shark!


----------

